# Flux DS30's too soft for Arbor Blacklist?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go with the TT30s. They're already plenty soft enough. I originally bought them for my Evo and now that I've sold the Evo and have a Proto, I'm probably gonna go with some SF45s. The TT30s are about slap wore out anyway. They're actually the Titans, which became the TT30.

Flux bindings tend to run on the softer side, so keep that in mind. The TT30s are a great all-mountain/freestyle binding. I've never tried the DS30s, but I have to think they'd be pretty jib-tastic.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on what you like. If you like a softer ride them the DS30's will be great. Personally I'd wait till 2014 and get the pseudo winged new model. The RL I think.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Depends on what you like. If you like a softer ride them the DS30's will be great. Personally I'd wait till 2014 and get the pseudo winged new model. The RL I think.


Did you mean the DL?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sure why not.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeaa... the names are so Japanese... but the semi-wing is going to be on the DL and DS for 2014.... The RL for 2014 is similar to the DS30 from 2013. It is going to be a softer highback because of the milled out sections in the highback. It is made out of a stiffer material though, so its not the softest in the line up. I ride my DS30 when I'm trying to get surfy... I ride the SF when I want more response. Hope this helps!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

But for real, Flux and their weird naming system not to mention constantly changing it creates a shit ton of confusion. I liked the old Titan, Distortion, etc. naming system better. No one except Flux fanboys understands the new system and I'm a fanboy and can't hardly keep up with it.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd go with the TT30s. They're already plenty soft enough. I originally bought them for my Evo and now that I've sold the Evo and have a Proto, I'm probably gonna go with some SF45s. The TT30s are about slap wore out anyway. They're actually the Titans, which became the TT30.
> 
> Flux bindings tend to run on the softer side, so keep that in mind. The TT30s are a great all-mountain/freestyle binding. I've never tried the DS30s, but I have to think they'd be pretty jib-tastic.


hey bud im trying to decide between the evo and the proto, I'm going to get a 2014 model, which board do you recommend between the two? it's my second season, thanx


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> But for real, Flux and their weird naming system not to mention constantly changing it creates a shit ton of confusion. I liked the old Titan, Distortion, etc. naming system better. No one except Flux fanboys understands the new system and I'm a fanboy and can't hardly keep up with it.


As a Flux employee... its hard to keep up with the names. Hahah our US office has been pushing to get a new system for the names for a long time-- but its difficult since our headquarters in Japan is totally cool with the names. They have no problems with people being confused? :dunno: But that's Japan for ya. Things are a bit different. From here forth... we are trying to keep the names consistent. We dropped the numbers... since that doesn't mean anything anymore, and we are doing two letter names for all the bindings for 14 and beyond. The DM will remain our sturdy all mountain bindings... the DL will remain our lightest weight freestyle binding.... and so on and so forth. 
Let me know if you have any specific questions


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> But for real, Flux and their weird naming system not to mention constantly changing it creates a shit ton of confusion. I liked the old Titan, Distortion, etc. naming system better. No one except Flux fanboys understands the new system and I'm a fanboy and can't hardly keep up with it.


honestly this is my problem and why I'm having so much trouble deciding on a binding from Flux. I picked up some purple DS30's from my local store, hoping for that surfy feel on a arbor blacklist. I plan on getting a different board (maybe a proto HD) later this year for a little stiffer ride.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

czoid74 said:


> hey bud im trying to decide between the evo and the proto, I'm going to get a 2014 model, which board do you recommend between the two? it's my second season, thanx


Up to you. Evo if you're really park oriented, Proto if you want something good all-around.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> hey bud im trying to decide between the evo and the proto, I'm going to get a 2014 model, which board do you recommend between the two? it's my second season, thanx


Why pigeon hole yourself into NS.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Its for sure something that needs to change. And we're workin on it  But hope I can help out... let me know if ya have any questions. The DS30 is going to give you that surfy ride. A lot of our riders choose it for all mountain riding... I don't think you should have a problem. If you're looking to move to something stiffer, found I like the SF a lot too.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

I have the DS30's on a 2013 Arbor Westmark and love it! Good flex but still responsive. As the Blacklist is just a wide Westmark I am sure you will enjoy the DS30's


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

You would probably have a lot of fun in the DS's.... Flux is known for having a good fitting binding... real snug. Adding the little semi-wing on the highback really does a lot as far as leverage and control when buttering around and taking the path less traveled. The bulked up baseplate did a lot for response too....
The TT is going to be a bit more responsive than the DS... if you are into that... you'd like the TT. I actually found that I like the response I get for a stiffer binding. I like things quick! 
Let me knwo if you have any other questions!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I went with some of last years DS30's. Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome to hear! Let us know if you ever need anything  Hope to keep you Flux'd up for many shred days to come.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you list, in order of flex, 2014 bindings?

:laugh:

Might help those trying to figure out which binding.

The catalog does list flex ratings but we know those aren't usually accurate.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Sure thing..... hope this makes sense. Let me know if you have any questions. 
For Flux 2014---- 
DM - lightest weight (carbon infused), most responsive highback/baseplate. 
SF - most responsive highback/baseplate, (about the same stiffness as DM but made from high density fiberglass... not carbon).
DL - lightweight (carbon infused) most responsive baseplate, high/medium stiffness in highback (semi-wing)
DS - high/medium stiffness in baseplate, high/medium stiffness in highback (semi-wing)
TT - medium stiffness in baseplate, medium stiffness in highback
RL - soft highback, medium baseplate. 
RK - softest highback (urethane), medium baseplate 
PR - soft highback, soft baseplate. 

WOMENS: 
GM: stiffest highback, stiff baseplate.
GL : medium highback, medium baseplate
GU : softest highback (urethane), soft baseplate.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That actually helps a lot! You should bookmark that and just copy/paste on all future Flux threads :laugh:

Now I need to wait for reviews for the Rossignol Rocknrolla to see how stiff/flexible it is. Thinking the RL with it, depending on flex.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad that helps! I know it can get pretty confusing. 
The RL is a rad binding... and at a good price too. I just surfed mine all over Mt. Hood last week! 
Fully tool-less, the milled out design of the highback make it lightweight and pretty flexy. The baseplate is made out of a med flex and milled out too making it lightweight--with a full footbed and adjustable toe and heel ramps. The ankle strap is a slimmer, freestyle design.


----------



## nzskater (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the most helpful post. Thank you!



LadyFlinstone said:


> Sure thing..... hope this makes sense. Let me know if you have any questions.
> For Flux 2014----
> DM - lightest weight (carbon infused), most responsive highback/baseplate.
> SF - most responsive highback/baseplate, (about the same stiffness as DM but made from high density fiberglass... not carbon).
> ...


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Happy to help! It can be confusing... here to help clear the air.:blink: Let me know if you need anythannng else.


----------



## nzskater (Aug 2, 2013)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Happy to help! It can be confusing... here to help clear the air.:blink: Let me know if you need anythannng else.


Only thing I need now is to be able to order a pair!


----------

